# Humminbird or Lowrance?



## timekiller (Mar 3, 2010)

I did a quick search, but didn't come up with much. What do you guys recommend or have experience with? I am looking between the Humminbird 386CI and the Lowrance Elite-4. Both are the same price, and are color screen. Both have internal GPS as well. I am leaning towards the Elite-4 because of the "trackback" and the scupper transducer. Am I missing anything with the Humminbird that would be a mind changer?


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Go to Academy and play with both units. The Lowrance Elite 4 DSI is what I plan to get unless Raymarine comes out with a comparable unit that is REASONABLY priced.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

jasoncooperpcola said:


> ......unless Raymarine comes out with a comparable unit that is REASONABLY priced.


Yeah right!

The Lowrance is the way to go. I have an older M68C and love it. Very user friendly units


----------



## wdrummel (Apr 12, 2012)

I just got the 176i for my yak. So far so good. I like the gps charting ability for the price.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

I have the elite 4 combo unit and I liked it a lot. I am ready to upgrade though. Bought a new boat so you know. I have no experience with the hummingbird but the Lowrance it a nice unit for the price


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

I have the elite 4 dsi on my kayak. It is easy to use, very intuitive. Havn't used the humming bird but I am very happy with the Lowrance.

Greg


----------



## LoCo2fish (Nov 15, 2011)

Hummingbird is the only way to go,if you ever have problems they have a service department in Eufaula,Al,and welcome you to come by.Lowrance won't,they won't even sale you any parts to repair your unit,al you can do is send the unit back to them,George's electronics is a service center and they won't sale them parts either,requires them to send in units as well.
Hummingbird as so much easier to deal with,and far more advanced with there products and, research.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Getting ready to install my lowrance elite 4 this week.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

I had both the Hummingbird 597 and Lowrance's comparable unit (forget the model) sitting on Bass Pro's shelf last August, they were both the same price and I couldn't decide which one to get so I asked the Bass Pro, guy, which he reccomended, and bar none he said the Hummingbird, I do not remember all his reasons but his primary was customer service which he said Lowrance was pathetic to say the least. So I chose the Hummingbird, and have been pleased.


----------



## Fowlweather_13 (Jan 14, 2013)

Hummingbird hands down for the main reason that when you call with questions you get expert help and service I had a older lowrance's a 04 model 522c igps great machine horrible company and coustomer service know body has been able to fix my unit and i have called an emailed lowrance's over 30 times and called at least that many and have not spoken with a person yet.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Love my humminbird 385ci the only problem I've had is the pin on the power cable broke off but I have the exteneded warranty from west marine so I haven't dealt with their customer service yet but I've only heard great things about it


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Just in case anyone is interested academy has the elite 5x DSI on sale for 349.88 thats $200 off. Looked like a pretty good deal. just passin it along

http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_10051_148159_-1__?N=46880239+101


----------

